# كورس PMP based on PMBOK5 للمحاضر وليد النجار



## ahmed_2006 (24 نوفمبر 2013)

الرابط

كورس بي ام بي وليد النجار

http://www.4shared.com/folder/Le6_LRsX/PMP_5th_Edition.html


----------



## nofal (24 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## gamalredwing (24 نوفمبر 2013)

thank u


----------



## م.اللورد (27 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## صهيب علي (7 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (8 ديسمبر 2013)

Thank you very much, very good share


----------



## HusamPMP (9 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## ahmam (17 ديسمبر 2013)

thanksssssssssssss


----------



## برونزيي (18 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله ألف خير​


----------



## aboalella74 (18 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا--
أين الروابط


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (3 مارس 2014)

thanks


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (3 مارس 2014)

موضوع رائع جدا
جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (11 مايو 2014)

Thanks


----------



## arch_hamada (4 يونيو 2014)

PMP 5th Edition by waleed.elnaggar - 4shared


----------



## Engr. Ali (4 يونيو 2014)

thanks


----------



## mohamed diad (21 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## nasserbalkhi (21 يونيو 2014)

هذا رابط محاضرة في إدارة التحكم بالمشروع تشرح علاقة التخطيط مع التكاليف و الميزانية و كيفية اعداد ملفات تحكم و قيادة مشروع المقاولات و اتخاذ القرارات من اعداد م ناصر البلخي في المملكة العربية السعودية
Project Control Management 2 by Engr nasser albalk - YouTube
و سيتم بعون الله شرح طريقة عمل ميزانية المشروع و ربطها مع البرنامج الزمني p6 في المحاضرات القادمة


----------



## SAMER SOLIMAN (17 يوليو 2014)

الف شكر


----------



## mohy_y2003 (28 يوليو 2014)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## hassan elkholy (29 يوليو 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## TheExpert (31 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وأرجو أن يكون قد تم مراجعة حقوق المؤلف


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا:20:


----------



## محمد الرفيعي (19 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم بارك الله بكم حاولت تنزيل الملف ولكن هناك مشكلة ارجو المساعدة


----------



## saidelsayedab (23 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## monosamy (23 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور يا مهندس وليد عمل رائع


----------



## معتزابراهيم (17 ديسمبر 2014)

thanks alot


----------



## bryar (18 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## arch_hamada (1 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا​
​


----------

